# Chronic Constipation - My Solution



## MaureenC (Dec 19, 2008)

I wrote of my plan of action before the big crash, and never returned to hear all of the negative comments, because I just didn't care. None of the lifestyle or meds solutions have worked for me over the past forty + years, and I'm not at all convinced that the medical community has much to offer us but sympathy. My whole family has suffered from chronic constipation all of our lives.Several times I've also been in the screaming in pain situation that others here describe, and while I've never given birth, I seriously doubt that childbirth could hurt more than that. But in general, I've become fed up with pooping issues running my life. So I was ready to take some risks that some of you might find unadvisable.After numerous anecdotal experiences where I came to believe that my problem was really only related to residence time of poop in my bowel, I decided to fight that part of the problem. It seemed to me that like any muscles, it's possible that they're just doing what they're used to, and there isn't anything fancier than that in the whole problem.I laid in a stock of calcium-based stool softener (Rite-Aid/Eckerd are the only ones I've found who carry it). (NOT LAXATIVE/Stool softener.) Also, a mega-jar each of soluble (Benefiber) and insoluble (cheap generic) fiber as well as Miralax.I take 1 cup of green tea with a shot of Miralax in it each day. I take one caplet each of the soluble and insoluble fiber with each meal (when I remember). And took stool softeners as-needed to ensure a BM about every two days. I realize there is lots of talk about that frequency not being important, but rememeber that I've decided to attack that aspect of things - to re-program the muscles.The first month, I blew through a LOT of the stool softener. The whole thing worked, but what a mess! And lots of backsliding each time I missed a dose of anything. The second month, much of the same, still a nasty-dirty-stinky cleanup each time I pooped, but it was very regular (time-wise). Still, missed doses when I traveled were cause for more stool softener to ensure movement.After about 6 months, I'm a normal person. I stay with the Miralax and both fibers. I haven't needed the stool softener for about 3-4 months. Soft, comfortable BMs every couple of days, often every day.I made the mistake of traveling internationally without the Miralax last week, since I didn't want to pack my magnum-jar or a baggie of white powder. It was a mistake, and I learned the hard way that the stuff isn't available everywhere. I doubled-up on the fibers, and made it through somewhat uncomfortably.I've had no evidence that the solution is losing effectiveness over time. In fact, it takes much less of the fiber now than it did in the beginning to keep things moving.


----------



## Zara (Jul 5, 2006)

Congratulations on finding what works for you!I have a question about the fibers, didn't they make you (especially the psyllium) more bloated?


----------



## MaureenC (Dec 19, 2008)

In the beginning, even eating made me feel bloated, so I don't know that I ever associated it with psyllium. And now, I never feel bloated (except when I was traveling w/o the MiraLax).


----------

